
What do you do after losing thousands to bad advice? Become a financial adviser - mirandajane720
https://medium.com/the-modern-adviser/financial-advice-fever-pitch-with-former-footballer-daniel-nardiello-4bf2e3c75439
======
mtmail
The title is "Financial Advice Fever Pitch with former footballer Daniel
Nardiello" Please don't mix comment/opinion with the title.

